# buying a b class rv at a us show



## 106352 (Aug 8, 2007)

hi all
does anyone know the best/biggest rv shows inthe us this spring .i am looking to buy a s/h b class either private or from dealer


----------



## johng1974 (Jan 17, 2007)

hi Grey

what's a b class? :twisted: 

AFAIK there's A and C? 

John


----------



## 98742 (Apr 18, 2006)

I think the really big show is on right now in Florida. Mind you, I was also told that it still isn't as big as Lazydays!
A class motorhomes are built from a chassis and cab, B class are normally van conversions. C class are built on chassis.

Hope that helps

Regards
Doug


----------



## johng1974 (Jan 17, 2007)

thanks Doug ..


----------



## kijana (May 1, 2005)

> A class motorhomes are built from a chassis and cab, B class are normally van conversions. C class are built on chassis.


Ummmm............... shouldn't the A and C notations stated above be the other way round?


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

For Clarification on American classes of motorhome..

Courtesy of Linda, Stateside Tuning.. importer and spares dealer.

Quote:

_What is an RV?
--------------------

There are eight generally accepted types of Recreational Vehicles. Each type is listed below along with my homey definition. If anyone can explain how these definitions were created or provide an exact definition for any of the classes I would be happy to include that information here.

RVs can be divided into two general categories. Those that have power trains (Engine, transmission, etc.) and those that do not. The ones that have power trains are called motorhomes and the one that do not are called trailers because they trail the tow vehicle. Below the motorhomes are listed first then the trailers. In each category they are listed with the larger and generally more expensive units first.

Class A Motorhome
-----------------
This is the largest type of motorhome. It ranges in size from about 13,000 to 30,000 pound gross vehicle weight, from 30 to 40 feet in overall length and about 10 feet high. They are generally a box on wheels with all the comforts of home inside. They are frequently constructed on custom undercarriages or on a three to ten ton truck chassis. It is easy for the passenger to move from the passenger seat to the back of the coach.Think of a Greyhound bus.

Class C Motorhome
-----------------
This is the next smaller size motorhome. They range in size from 10,000 to 12,000 pound gross vehicle weight, from 20 to 25 feet in length and about 10 feet high. They are generally constructed on a larger van chassis. Their driver compartment is similar to a van with a large box in the back. The passenger can move from the passenger seat to the back of the unit with slight difficulty getting around the engine hump.

Micro-Mini Motorhome
--------------------
This unit is similar to the Class C motorhome but they are built on light weight van chassis and are generally smaller ( 8-9 feet high) and around 6,000 pound gross vehicle weight. Drives a lot like a car with alarge box in the back. Movement of the passenger from the passenger seat to the back of the unit requires the bed to be raised or extreme agility on the part of the passenger.

Van Conversions
---------------
This class is sometimes referred to as a Class B motorhome. Probably because no one knows what the real definitions are and like me can see no reason for class A and class C with no class B. These are the smallest of the fully enclosed motorhome. They are constructed on a van chassis with elevated roof lines but no modifications to the length or width of the original chassis. Gross vehicle weights are in the 6,000 to 8,000 range with heights of 7 to 8 feet high and lengths of 17 to 19 feet. Drives like a loaded van (it is).

Pickup truck mounted campers
----------------------------
These are generally the smallest of the self powered RV's. They consist of a camper body of various sizes that load into the bed of an unmodified pickup truck. Usually the tail gate is removed and the camper unit is clamped to the truck. It is possible to remove the camper from the truck but this is usually a long task not something to do in a campground.

Fifth Wheel trailers
--------------------
These units are similar to the larger travel trailers but they have an extension on the front of the box that extends over the tow vehicle and a horizontal plate that looks like a wheel that rests on the tow vehicle for support. This plate is where the 5th wheel unit gets its name. This hitch arrangement requires a special tow vehicle, usually a pickup truck with special equipment. Many say this hitch arrangement that places the load in the center of the tow vehicle instead of behind cause more stability and easier driving.

Travel trailers
---------------
These units come in a variety of sizes from a small bedroom on wheels to the equivalent of a class A motorhome minus the engine and running gear. They are built close to the ground so the overall height is lower for the same internal height as a motorhome. They are 10 to 35 feet in length and must be pulled by a separate tow vehicle. Due to weight of all but the smallest units, the tow vehicle must have a special load distributing hitch and other special devices designed to control the sway of the trailer because the load is all behind the tow vehicle.

PoP-Up trailers
---------------
These are the smallest of RV's that to not have an engine. They usually have canvas sides and resemble a tent on a small flat bed trailer. They are light weight and easy to tow. Most larger automobiles can serve as tow vehicle with few modifications.

So you see.....we ALL own RVs (unless you have none of the above and are kipping in the car)
__________________
http://www.statesidetuning.co.uk

_


----------



## 98742 (Apr 18, 2006)

kijana said:


> > A class motorhomes are built from a chassis and cab, B class are normally van conversions. C class are built on chassis.
> 
> 
> Ummmm............... shouldn't the A and C notations stated above be the other way round?


Yep!!! Just testing! Ho-hum and I drive an A-class. At least I think I do!

Cheers
Doug


----------

